

The OpenSSL Core and Development Team - seanieb
https://www.openssl.org/about/

======
nej_simon
So?

~~~
untothebreach
I think the original title was more informative. Basically, they have added 6
new people as regular contributors.

EDIT: Here is the web.archive.org from April, you can see the difference in
the "current OpenSSL development team" section:

    
    
      http://web.archive.org/web/20140425124646/https://www.openssl.org/about/

~~~
zatkin
Wow, that website has not changed its style in over 14 years.[1]

[1]:
[http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074639/http://www.openssl...](http://web.archive.org/web/20000815074639/http://www.openssl.org/about/)

~~~
McGlockenshire
Their web development practices closely match their software development
practices.

~~~
XorNot
How much bootstrap your website uses is not at all related to the quality of
your product.

~~~
3h8d
I believe McGlockenshire was describing a relation (correlation) that very
much so does exist (both openssl and the website are old & crusty) and that
McGlockenshire does not mean to imply that the OpenSSL would become a better
library if they updated their website with bootstrap (causation).

~~~
mpyne
Except that even here, using HTML and CSS that is 14 years old does not by
itself imply that the website is "old & crusty".

------
cgh
I wonder why Geoff Thorpe has "QC", which I assume is Quebec, as his country
code. Quebec is a province in Canada.

~~~
personZ
While others used their country code, he might have simply differed in his
interpretation of "location". Seems pretty ignorable. Or he's a separatist in
which case, meh, whatever. Might as well have some outlet for it, given its
increasing irrelevance.

